# pygmy bearded dragon tank



## BDkeeper (Apr 8, 2013)

just though i would put an update of my tank on hear and would love to see others tanks for there dragons of any kind 
P.S sorry for the bad pic was taken with my ipod


----------



## Jarrod_H (Apr 8, 2013)

See if I can get this pic to work


----------



## BDkeeper (Apr 8, 2013)

Jarrod_H said:


> See if I can get this pic to work


Love it is that one of the new low ones  
like how s/he is on the skull


----------



## Jarrod_H (Apr 8, 2013)

BDkeeper said:


> Love it is that one of the new low ones
> like how s/he is on the skull



Yep sure is  it was an awesome purchased defiantly getting another 2 for the other Pygmy's


----------



## BDkeeper (Apr 8, 2013)

Aha yeah I would get one but I reckon there to pricey and stick with the fish tanks aha


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 8, 2013)

you could always build your own and end up with lovely wooden ones like thisView attachment 287957
View attachment 287958
,these are my pygmy houses


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 8, 2013)

My gorgeous female lawsoni 
This was her old set up. It is pretty much the same now just different ornaments.


----------



## BDkeeper (Apr 8, 2013)

dragonlover1 said:


> you could always build your own and end up with lovely wooden ones like thisView attachment 287957
> View attachment 287958
> ,these are my pygmy houses


The pics don't work :/


----------



## BDkeeper (Apr 8, 2013)

Grogshla said:


> My gorgeous female lawsoni
> This was her old set up. It is pretty much the same now just different ornaments.


Nice love the Pygmy beardie


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 9, 2013)

BDkeeper said:


> The pics don't work :/



that's weird they work when I click on them


----------



## animal805 (Apr 9, 2013)

Pics aren't working Rick


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Apr 11, 2013)

I always enjoy seeing how others set up their enclosures... I like the natural look..


----------



## BDkeeper (Apr 11, 2013)

DeadlyDanny80 said:


> I always enjoy seeing how others set up their enclosures... I like the natural look..


Nice each time I see that enclousure I like it more and more and is that a pygmy beardie or a baby beardie and I love the grapevine.

any other enclousure that people want to share


----------



## justinschoeman (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## BDkeeper (Apr 11, 2013)

Nice love the background did you make that your self?


----------



## justinschoeman (Apr 11, 2013)

BDkeeper said:


> Nice love the background did you make that your self?


thanks yeah i made it myself =]


----------



## BDkeeper (Apr 11, 2013)

Nice


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 11, 2013)

animal805 said:


> Pics aren't working Rick



trying

again
okay got em now
the 1 on the left is my pygmy stack & the right is my newest central


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 11, 2013)

DeadlyDanny80 said:


> I always enjoy seeing how others set up their enclosures... I like the natural look..



I like your work dan,very nice,I have something in the pipeline but not as flash as yours


----------



## BDkeeper (Apr 12, 2013)

Come on people it's just not bearded dragon tanks, show of any dragon tanks like SAHD's, boydes, central, eastern, Pygmy and any others. If you have a dragon show of s/he's setup


----------



## BDkeeper (Apr 12, 2013)

dragonlover1 said:


> tryingView attachment 288148
> View attachment 288149
> again
> okay got em now
> the 1 on the left is my pygmy stack & the right is my newest central


Just had a close look at you're photos and the one on the left with the Pygmys in them what's the line of glass or Perspex down the bottem?


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 12, 2013)

BDkeeper said:


> Just had a close look at you're photos and the one on the left with the Pygmys in them what's the line of glass or Perspex down the bottem?



that's the sand guard,it helps to keep sand out of the track.As anyone with sand and sliding doors can tell you it can be very annoying


----------



## BDkeeper (Apr 12, 2013)

Alright just never seen them before an I don't have any sliding glass doors so I wouldn't know aha


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Apr 13, 2013)

Juvenile Eastern Water Dragon enclosure... I've just purchased the tank below off gumtree for a ridiculously cheap price & am currently setting that up for them...


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Apr 13, 2013)

Going out today looking for a Timber feature to cut to size to place in the tank for them to climb...


----------



## animal805 (Apr 13, 2013)

DeadlyDanny80 said:


> Going out today looking for a Timber feature to cut to size to place in the tank for them to climb...



I have one of these with a reasonable sized python in it with all 3 walls insulated with faom fake rock panels and am having trouble keeping the heat up to it. You will struggle to get your temps high enough to keep dragons in it. They are a very large enclosure


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Apr 13, 2013)

animal805 said:


> I have one of these with a reasonable sized python in it with all 3 walls insulated with faom fake rock panels and am having trouble keeping the heat up to it. You will struggle to get your temps high enough to keep dragons in it. They are a very large enclosure



That's an awesome background... I like how you've done it on three sides... Yeah it's a bit tricky with the size... I've glued a ledge on the back wall under the basking light (100 watt Philips flood light) & getting temps of 36 & it's only a top of 21 here today... I'll post some pics once I've finished the set up.


----------



## BDkeeper (Apr 13, 2013)

DeadlyDanny80 said:


> Juvenile Eastern Water Dragon enclosure... I've just purchased the tank below off gumtree for a ridiculously cheap price & am currently setting that up for them...


That setup looks heaps good  how long is the water dragon?


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Apr 13, 2013)

Here they are getting some sun... They are 3 months old...


----------



## BDkeeper (Apr 13, 2013)

Nice the look pretty cool and small aha


----------



## BDkeeper (Apr 15, 2013)

Come on guys where are all the dragon enclousures I'm after some inspiration for my beardie tank


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Apr 21, 2013)

Ok so I've finished setting up my Eastern Water Dragon enclosure... Check it out... Complete with waterfall.


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Apr 21, 2013)

BDkeeper said:


> View attachment 287955
> just though i would put an update of my tank on hear and would love to see others tanks for there dragons of any kind
> P.S sorry for the bad pic was taken with my ipod



How'd you go with your enclosure? Make any changes... I finally finished my EWD enclosure...


----------

